# Dresden: Any Good Riding?



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't hear too much about the East. Is there any good riding in Dresden?


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

I was in Dresden last summer (not to ride) and I seen a radical BMX park with lots of wild jumps and they were well used...I thought the place was pretty cool...


----------

